# Abu Garcia 7700 CT Morrum



## Dghev73 (May 15, 2016)

I have a Abu Garcia 7700CT Morrum for sale. The reel is used. $275 obo. 
View attachment 18153

View attachment 18151
View attachment 18152


----------

